# A question about cutting glass



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I found some photos online of a tank that i really like. It's called a 'half 10 gallon'. It's a tank that is the same footprint as a 10 gallon, but only half as tall (so it's really a 5 gallon tank). Here's a couple of photos:



















I found the company that makes these tanks, and other various 'half' sized tanks (5, 15, 29, etc). They sell the 'half 10 gallon' tanks for $25 but they won't ship them to Canada. I happen to have a couple of empty standard 10 gallon tanks.

My question is: Would it be possible for me to cut off the top 5 or 6 inches of my 10 gallon tanks WITHOUT disassembling them? I'd score all 4 sides deeply with a glass cutter, use a razor blade to cut the silicon on the inside corners, give one side a knock, & hope that they all break clean. Then carefully try to remove the trim from the cut off top piece & put it onto the newly shortened tank. I know that it would be better to fully take apart the tanks, cut the glass down on all 4 sides, then put it all back together but I don't want to go through all that effort .

I googled trying to find out if others have shortened their tanks without disassembling and could only find other people also asking if it was possible to do. I did find a post on one forum where somebody said that they knew of somebody who had done it successfully to a 10 gallon. Apparently the glass on 10 gallon tanks isn't tempered, so that isn't an issue.

I was thinking of just trying it because I figure the worst that could happen is that a tank breaks and I'm out $15. I could end up getting cut but obviously I would try to do everything as safe as possible to avoid that.

What do you guys think? ...would I be crazy to even attempt trying it??


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Using the regular method of scoring and snapping of glass you might be able to if you start with the sides pieces as you'd be able to fully score them, then do front/back after sides are snapped off. The problem though is you'd be snapping outwards and could ruin the integrity of the sealant further down and would probably create a leaker.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Other option would be a wet tile saw with a blade for glass on it, you'd be able to cut it without worry about affecting the sealant


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

ahahahaha tyler (spit.fire) just tried to do that with a 33g a couple weeks ago. the result was less than pretty. i thought he posted a pic but i can't find it. good in theory, bad in practice. he ended up disassembling the next one and though it took longer, he ended up with a beautiful 22g long. he also learned along the way that a piece of sturdy fishing line is a handy tool for getting through the silicone at the seams. my advice is to take the time to do it right or you will most probably end up with a lot of broken glass to sweep up.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think if you removed the top trim first, then did the method you talked about it *should* work. With the trim off you'd be able to snap the side pieces inwards after removing the silicone, then snap the front and back inwards as well. Get some thick work gloves before you start snapping the glass to protect your hands. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

target said:


> I think if you removed the top trim first, then did the method you talked about it *should* work. With the trim off you'd be able to snap the side pieces inwards after removing the silicone, then snap the front and back inwards as well. Get some thick work gloves before you start snapping the glass to protect your hands. Let us know how it goes.


Ah yes, I hadn't fully thought it through when I made that first post! You can also snap inwards, either way would require trim to be taken off, but even snapping it inwards will put some pressure at the seam that may separate it slightly.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Other option would be a wet tile saw with a blade for glass on it, you'd be able to cut it without worry about affecting the sealant


Do you know of any places with one of these wet tile saws that I could take the tanks to get cut? I wonder what they would charge for something like that?



Sliver said:


> ahahahaha tyler (spit.fire) just tried to do that with a 33g a couple weeks ago. the result was less than pretty. i thought he posted a pic but i can't find it. good in theory, bad in practice. he ended up disassembling the next one and though it took longer, he ended up with a beautiful 22g long. he also learned along the way that a piece of sturdy fishing line is a handy tool for getting through the silicone at the seams. my advice is to take the time to do it right or you will most probably end up with a lot of broken glass to sweep up.


Now I'm a little leery to try it if spit.fire couldn't even do it because I know that he's great at building stuff. I wonder if it would be easier with the 10 gallon tank though because it's much smaller than a 33 gallon, easier to handle. Thank you for the good tip about the fishing line. I read that people also use guitar string but I already have fishing line here so that works for me. I know that I really should take the whole thing apart but I've never even resealed a tank before so it's a combination of inexperience & laziness that makes me want to do it to the easier way 



target said:


> I think if you removed the top trim first, then did the method you talked about it *should* work. With the trim off you'd be able to snap the side pieces inwards after removing the silicone, then snap the front and back inwards as well. Get some thick work gloves before you start snapping the glass to protect your hands. Let us know how it goes.


That's a really good idea, I hadn't thought about removing the trim first. I'll look in my messy garage for some gloves because there's probably some in there.



kacairns said:


> Ah yes, I hadn't fully thought it through when I made that first post! You can also snap inwards, either way would require trim to be taken off, but even snapping it inwards will put some pressure at the seam that may separate it slightly.


I can see what you mean about it maybe causing slight separation at the seam.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Pamela said:


> Do you know of any places with one of these wet tile saws that I could take the tanks to get cut? I wonder what they would charge for something like that?


Unfortunately I don't know of any places that would do it. I'll look at my own and see what I can do with it


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Considering the small size, it might be less trouble to start from scratch and build your own tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Tom...would probably pretty easy


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, you could probably put together a beautiful little rimless that size for cheap, or even talk to ty, he might have something similar that he has built and grown bored of already. he goes through small tanks like other people go through underwear...lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd either work with acrylic in that size since it would be a cinch, or I would just order the glass tank to the border and pick it up. That would solve the shipping to Canada problem.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

imo if your nt into building or reno on other tank then you could just order to washington state mail facilty they have faciltys you can send mail to , you could then just make a day trip over there to grab your tank if they dont ship to canada i used to do this all the time when i lived in surrey bc .


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Considering the small size, it might be less trouble to start from scratch and build your own tank.





Diztrbd1 said:


> agree with Tom...would probably pretty easy


I don't know if I'm that 'handy'  I also thought that it would be good to use my two tanks that are just sitting around collecting dust rather than going out and buying a bunch of stuff to build some.

John, maybe I could hire you to take apart my tanks & shorten them ...I could pay you in cash and/or fish supplies 



Sliver said:


> yep, you could probably put together a beautiful little rimless that size for cheap, or even talk to ty, he might have something similar that he has built and grown bored of already. he goes through small tanks like other people go through underwear...lol


Lol! I think he lives pretty far from me though. It's hard for me to get away from home for long because I have a house full of kids.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd either work with acrylic in that size since it would be a cinch, or I would just order the glass tank to the border and pick it up. That would solve the shipping to Canada problem.





Travo said:


> imo if your nt into building or reno on other tank then you could just order to washington state mail facilty they have faciltys you can send mail to , you could then just make a day trip over there to grab your tank if they dont ship to canada i used to do this all the time when i lived in surrey bc .


With my building skill level (or lack of) I'd find it a little intimidating to work in acrylic. Somebody told me that Ship Happens (the package receiving place in Sumas) is the only place that you can pay by the package now, that the other closer places require you to pay a yearly fee. I'm not sure if this is true, but if it is I don't order enough stuff that I could justify paying a yearly fee. It's hard to find the time to drive out to Sumas & my SUV is a major gas pig too.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, we're far away but there's almost like an underground railroad of fishgeeks. if he does have something one of us could probably get it to another member who is out your way or works out there or to yet another member who does. you know how it works...lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> With my building skill level (or lack of) I'd find it a little intimidating to work in acrylic. Somebody told me that Ship Happens (the package receiving place in Sumas) is the only place that you can pay by the package now, that the other closer places require you to pay a yearly fee. I'm not sure if this is true, but if it is I don't order enough stuff that I could justify paying a yearly fee. It's hard to find the time to drive out to Sumas & my SUV is a major gas pig too.


Many of them don't. I've used TSB in Point Roberts. TSB Shipping Plus They still don't require a fee. I believe the ones which require registration have cheaper per package fee, that's all. I wouldn't drive all the way out to Sumas to do the mailing. I'm sure someone here could help you out if it came to that.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Charles of Canadian Aquatic does glass cutting and custom work for tanks and such, may be he can help?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Many of them don't. I've used TSB in Point Roberts. TSB Shipping Plus They still don't require a fee. I believe the ones which require registration have cheaper per package fee, that's all. I wouldn't drive all the way out to Sumas to do the mailing. I'm sure someone here could help you out if it came to that.


I also use TSB in Point Roberts if I'm just picking up a package. I use Hagen's of Blaine when I'm spending time in the US too. Hagen's asks for a yearly fee with reduced shipping, otherwise packages received without the yearly shipping is a couple $ more per package. I'm across the border at least 4 times a year, probably more after I get my Nexxus pass in April, so if you don't mind waiting until my next visit to the US, I could pick up a package for you.


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

borrow a dremmel from someone get a glass cutting blade draw a line and start cutting ive cut many glass items with my dremmel and it works awesome nice clean cut and it dosent take to long also you wouldnt have to take apart the tank just mark and cut all away around


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hello Pam:
To start with, you cannot tinker with tempered glass. Break the tempered surface and it shatters to little pebbles.
I have a small wet tile table saw complete with a fence. Missing the blade ($5 - $7 at Princess Auto, may even have one here if I look hard enough) and the little tray that holds the water at the bottom. Any tray that fit under will do. You can also pick a new one up for around $70 and used from Cl sometimes for around $30.
You are welcome to come borrow it and give that a shot. As long as you go slow at it, I think it is very doable. Nice thing about going this way is by the time you finish, you have a diamond polished edge which will make a nice rimless. At half height you should not need the the rim for strength.
If you pick up the blade and bring the tank(s), we could play with it here as well. You have also tempted me to try that one of these days.

And yes acrylic at that size is quite easy to knock off if you get the right tools. Acrylics are also very expensive these days.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the useful info, cutting tips, and offers to help  I'm going to mull over everyone's suggestions & figure out what to do.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if those pictures belong to a member here....kinda looks like BCA on their screen lol though obviously not in the lower mainland with all that snow lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This just got posted on CL 

Power Fist table tile saw


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I shortened a 29G by 3 inches so it would fit better under my stand as a sump.
Just pulled of the top trim, removed as much as possible of the top 3 inches of silicone, scored the glass all around and broke them inward and then siliconed the trim back on. 
Went very well and all pieces broke cleanly on the score line. And yes, I was wearing gloves


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> I shortened a 29G by 3 inches so it would fit better under my stand as a sump.
> Just pulled of the top trim, removed as much as possible of the top 3 inches of silicone, scored the glass all around and broke them inward and then siliconed the trim back on.
> Went very well and all pieces broke cleanly on the score line. And yes, I was wearing gloves


Aha ...so it can be done  I have a 5 gallon tank that sprung a leak tonight so I think that I will try shortening that one just to see how it goes.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Since you only get one chance, it may help to add just a little bit of oil (even veggie oil will work) to lube the cutting wheel so you get a smooth, consistent score line. And you should only score it once so make the first one a good one. Following a straightedge would probably be the easiest.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Not to threadjack but I've been contemplating doing the same to a 2.5g and am curious how well this goes. However the sides and front are one piece curved corner so I think I'm dreaming.....next to impossible to do a single score and likely even harder to snap. 

Did you have any success on the 5g Pamela?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you guys arnt in a rush ill offer a detailed journal of how to do this haha

After today I theoretically should have a bunch of new 20g tanks laying around so I figure why not cut one in half


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

trout said:


> Not to threadjack but I've been contemplating doing the same to a 2.5g and am curious how well this goes. However the sides and front are one piece curved corner so I think I'm dreaming.....next to impossible to do a single score and likely even harder to snap.
> 
> Did you have any success on the 5g Pamela?


I haven't tried it yet. I was planning to do it next week after my kids are back in school.



spit.fire said:


> If you guys arnt in a rush ill offer a detailed journal of how to do this haha
> 
> After today I theoretically should have a bunch of new 20g tanks laying around so I figure why not cut one in half


That would be great!

After my 5 gallon tank starting leaking the other day I had to move the Endlers that were in it into one of my 10 gallons. I only filled the 10 g tank half full so I could get the idea of how one of these half tanks would be ... I love it ...the fish seem to appreciate the extra space as they're swimming all over, it's easy to spot feed the fry in a shallower tank, and it looks good because it doesn't have that big empty space above the plants & decor.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a quick update ...one of the awesome members on here offered to build me 2 of the 'half 10 gallon' tanks so I'm going that route rather than cutting my tanks down. 

I haven't had a chance to buy a glass cutter yet to try cutting my leaking 5 gallon tank. If anybody wants to have my 5 gallon tank for free & try cutting it themselves they are welcome to have it. The 5 gallon is less than a year old & is in great shape except for the very slow leak that is about 2/3 of the way up in one corner.


----------

